# Fin de contrat après 2 matinée d'adaptation



## nana271 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour petite question après 2 matinée d'adaptation la mère veut arrêter. Parce qu'elle a une place en crèche doit t'elle payer la moitié du mois


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

Non puisque le contrat a commencé.


----------



## Griselda (5 Janvier 2023)

Ton contrat a commencé, si tu n'as pas de clause supérieure à la CCN c'est celle ci qui s'applique.
Si tu n'as pas de période d'essaie mentionnée au contrat c'est que tu n'en n'as pas, c'est alors un préavis qu'elle te doit qu'il soit effectif ou non.
Si tu es en période d'essai alors certains textes évoquent un délai de prévenance il me semble.
A minima elle doit te régler les heures effectuées + les IE.
Attention, si ton contrat ne précise pas un emploi du temps jour par jour spécifique pour la période d'adaptation alors le PE doit toutes les heures qui auraient été faite d'après la mensualisation, les heures non faites du fait de l'adaptation étant alors considérées comme des absences à la convenance du PE (dans l’intérêt de son bébé) que l'AM n'aura pas pu compléter avec un autre contrat puisque pas d'horaires définies à l'avance.

Ce PE devrait 1/2 mois seulement si vous aviez signé un engagement réciproque et que le contrat n'aurait pas commencé.
Ou bien si un préavis ou délai de prévenance de 2 semaines dès la première heure d'accueil aurait été négociée et précisée au contrat.


----------



## nana271 (6 Janvier 2023)

Nous avons signé un engagement réciproque en août afin de garder la place pour le 9 janvier 
Nous avons commencé l'adaptation le 3 -4-5 pendant 2h par jours 
Sur le contrat on a mis 3-4-5-6 d'adaptation et 1 mois d'essai avec planning au mois


----------



## liline17 (6 Janvier 2023)

certains PE ayant une place en crèche, font démarrer la période d'adptation pour ne pas payer le demi mois de salaire brut, pour éviter ce genre de situation, je ne mets pas de période d'essai, elle n'est pas obligatoire et je mets un préavis d'1 mois dès le début du contrat.
Ton histoire me confirme que j'ai raison, je constate aussi que la signature d'un engagement réciproque signé trop tôt pose parfois problème, car assez souvent, la situation des PE change en cours de route.
Tu avais signé quand ton engagement réciproque?


----------



## nana271 (6 Janvier 2023)

En aout


liline17 a dit: 


> certains PE ayant une place en crèche, font démarrer la période d'adptation pour ne pas payer le demi mois de salaire brut, pour éviter ce genre de situation, je ne mets pas de période d'essai, elle n'est pas obligatoire et je mets un préavis d'1 mois dès le début du contrat.
> Ton histoire me confirme que j'ai raison, je constate aussi que la signature d'un engagement réciproque signé trop tôt pose parfois problème, car assez souvent, la situation des PE change en cours de route.
> Tu avais signé quand ton engagement réciproque?


En aout


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

et bien perso je leur demande le 1/2 mois brut s'ils refusent je leur répond que j'irai au prud'homme pour rupture abusive de la période d'essai et que cela leur coutera + cher car je ferais en plus une demande de dédommagements et d'astreinte


----------



## nana271 (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais appeler le droit du travail pour être sûr


----------



## liline17 (6 Janvier 2023)

bonne idée, reviens nous dire leur réponse, d'une département à l'autre les réponses peuvent varier.


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Janvier 2023)

petite question, est ce que vous avez un message vous stipulant qu'ils ont une place en crêche? si oui effectivement il sera simple de prouver que la rupture est "abusive" dans le sens où c'était tronqué avant même le début d'accueil


----------



## nana271 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bon voilà ce que m'a dit la première personne qui avait l'air de pas vouloir travailler : non elle vous doit rien et vous allez pas pinailler pour un t'elle contrat 😡 
J'ai donc rappelé et l'autre personne m'a dit oui la moitié du brut

Comment ne pas être perdu quand la loi Française n'est pas clair


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Faire un référé au prud'hommes est la meilleure chose à faire dans une telle situation 

De toute façon seul eux pourront requalifier ce retrait d'enfant en licenciement abusif vous permettant un dédommagement 

Avez vous une preuve écrite de cette place en crèche qui leur a était attribué ?


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

En effet si tu obtiens un écrit que ce n'est pas ton travail qui est mis en cause mais un choix parental (la crèche) ne serait on pas en droit de penser que la rupture en période d'essai est abusive puisque une période d'essai sert à savoir si le salarié fait du bon boulot, or justement on n'a rien à te reprocher, on privilégie le choix de la creche (sans même savoir si se sera mieux pour le bébé d'ailleurs puisqu'on n'a pas encore essayé, on ne peut donc pas invoquer l'interêt de l'enfant qui reste suprême!)... en bref oui surement qu'aller au tribunal pourrait être utile pour toi mais aussi pour créer une jurisprudence.

Même si je suis d'accord qu'une famille qui change d'avis et ne veut plus me confier son enfant, j'aime autant qu'elle ne me le laisse pas pour de mauvaise raison: l'argent.

Mais en signant cet ER, tu as bloqué cette place, refusant d'autres propositions (peut être même plus intéressantes) et si tu n'avais pas honoré ton engagement ces PE auraient été les 1ers à te réclamer l'indemnité.

Tu peux aussi leur demander de réfléchir: qu'auraient ils pensé si toi au bout de 2 matinées (ou une seule) tu aurais mis fin au contrat au profit d'un autre plus avantageux? Ils auraient trouvé ça plus que cavalier, n'est-ce pas, sans compter le préjudice...

La prochaine fois, quitte à signer un ER, négocie d'y préciser comme clause particulière que le contrat sera signé avec minimum 2 semaines de préavis dès la première heure d'accueil, au moins ça évite le débat.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Voilà pourquoi je ne fais jamais de période d'essai et pourquoi le préavis est porté à 2 mois dès la 1ère heure d'adaptation 

Ca dissuade les parents de ce genre d'entourloupe


----------



## nana271 (6 Janvier 2023)

Non pas de preuve écrite je viens de lui demander mais je vais en rester là  espère qu'il ne regretterons pas leur choix


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Janvier 2023)

Je ne comprendrai jamais ce genre de PE qui commence un mode de garde pour en changer ensuite, c'est hyper secure pour leur bébé...


----------



## patchoune (7 Janvier 2023)

bien sur en crèche ils sont sur liste d'attente qui peut durer des mois, voir ne jamais avoir de place, donc pour ils choisissent une nounou pour ne pas se retrouver le bec ds l'eau puis bye bye. et pourquoi choisir, surement plusieurs raisons, mais la principale c'est qu'en crèche le parent recoit le double d'aide par la paje que chez une assmat. cherchez l'erreur. quand les aides seront égales en crèches et chez l'assmat on aura réglé deja un gros soucis;


----------



## Nounou du pôle (7 Janvier 2023)

Cc les filles j’ai eu le même qu’à en plus longtemps , petite puce qui venait à la maison depuis 6 mois , du jour au lendemain  on a eu une place en crèche 😳 donc 15 jrs de préavis où la maman voulait faire 50 aller retour pour la période d’adaptation, j’ai accepté quand c’était le matin son adaption et l’après-midi négatif elle voulait me ramener le soir la petite à 16h30 pour repartir à 17h45 , j’ai refusé non mais il y a des limites !! Vendredi terminé , lundi soir message vocal pour me dire que la crèche lui avait fait à l’envers «  son terme «  heu pas à moi aussi 😂 , que lundi matin à la venue de la petite vu le manque de personnelle en crèche il lui avait modifié ses horaires et cela ne plaisait pas à la dame donc elle voulait me remettre l’enfant 😳! Qu’on annulait les papiers , j’ai répondu pas possible car je mettais déjà réengager avec une autre famille ( pas du tout vrai ) j’ai eu le sourire tte la journée !! Profitez bien de votre week-end mes dames !!


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Janvier 2023)

Bien joué Nounou du Pôle ! 👏


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Janvier 2023)

Ha oui Nounou du pôle, je crois bien que j'aurai fait comme vous, je n'aurai pas accepter à nouveau... la confiance n'est plus là après, ça fera une leçon de vie à cette maman, le mieux est l'ennemi du bien !


----------



## Griselda (7 Janvier 2023)

Idem, en aucun cas j'accepte d'annuler la procédure de rupture, surtout si je n'étais pas au courant de cette possibilité de départ en creche. Elle a joué, elle a perdu.

Si je prends un contrat qui met carte sur table dès le départ, si j'accepte d'y aller c'est donc en connaissance de cause c'est OK. Si je n'ai pas d'autres proposition entre temps admettons. 

Mais sans jouer la transparence c'est niet. 
Perso quand je m'engage, je ne vais pas ensuite au plus offrant, je poursuis l'accueil au moins jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école.
Si le PE change la règle du jeu ce n'est pas unilaterale.


----------

